# Lifespan Integration therapy



## ate16am (Dec 23, 2005)

Has anyone heard of this? Tried it? Had success with it?

I had my first therapy session today and this is what my therapist suggested for me. She said she has seen really good results with this in other patients. I haven't done any research on it yet, but I was just curious if anyone else had experienced it.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

http://www.lifespanintegration.com/whatisli.php



> Lifespan Integration is a new technique which promotes rapid healing in adults who experienced abuse and/or neglect during childhood.


That might be effective for people who have had specific events that triggered/caused their SA.

I hope this works for you


----------

